

Oracle releases database firewall - carusen
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Oracle-releases-database-firewall-1189611.html

======
arctangent
I'm not really sure I understand the need for this.

(Maybe this is because I only make "tiny Apache applications" and not
Enterprise-grade stuff, as one of my day-job Senior Lead Technical Architects
told me today.)

Is it not the case that you can already do all of this by granting appropriate
privileges and/or by exposing stored procedures?

